# How much would you pay for this?



## edman2 (Jun 13, 2014)

What is this worth for setting up at your booth? They are asking $350.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 13, 2014)

Talk them down if it doesn't write! :biggrin:


----------



## ttm7 (Jun 13, 2014)

if you make and sell custom pens
buy it, if not skip it. imho


----------



## BJohn (Jun 13, 2014)

It's worth what ever you believe it is worth to you. Me $0 I can think $350.00 buy's a lot of pen kits.


----------



## BSea (Jun 13, 2014)

Is it a rollerball or a fountain?:wink:

Personally, I'd rather pay $350 for a custom Banner.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 13, 2014)

Hate to do a nib job on that thing!! You could turn that yourself!! Agree with Bob...Banner would be $$ better spent.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jun 13, 2014)

Nothing, it would take up too much booth space.

Les


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 13, 2014)

It is kinda cool but he's asking way too much money.   I'd be tempted for $50 but that's it.


----------



## edman2 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thought it was a little high myself!  I've never seen one like it and toyed with idea of using it attached to my banner stand.  I actually have not seen the pen. My brother saw it at a flea market near where we live and texted me the photo.  It's not likely to sell quickly!  Thanks everyone for your opinions.


----------



## JohnU (Jun 13, 2014)

Since its a flea market, I would check with him in a month.  If he still has it he would probably be more open to dealing with a lower price after carrying that thing back and forth from his shows.  He must think he has something everyone will want. 

I bet you could make one cheaper than $350.  Of course this is where I show my cheap side and attempt to save a buck and put myself through weeks of work.


----------



## edman2 (Jun 13, 2014)

I've been trying to figure out how I can fit one onto my 10x14 mini lathe!:biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 13, 2014)

Freddie that pen is way cool! Wanna buy some ink for it?? :tongue::biggrin::biggrin:

Seriously was it made out of metal?? If so it kinda looks like it might be an old prop from Sheaffer for their Connoisseur fountain pens. Still, $350 seems like a lot...


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 13, 2014)

edman2 said:


> I've been trying to figure out how I can fit one onto my 10x14 mini lathe!:biggrin:



Here ya go!!!

Enlarge (Practically) Anything Proportionately - Overview on a giant pen


There are also several companies that make these sorts of props (usually out of a durable foam). No idea on the cost, but you could have one of them custom make one of YOUR pens as a display. Cool? 

Here is one link, but there are a zillion others..

Landing Page 8 - Giant Props

(Note the clicker pen under product replicas)


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 13, 2014)

I think the Princess nailed it. I'm almost certain this is an old Schaffer display.

If it IS made from metal, and if it IS an old Schaffer display (should have markings, if it is), $350 is chump change.

COULD BE worth thousands.... Definitely worth doing a little research.


----------



## JohnU (Jun 13, 2014)

edman2 said:


> I've been trying to figure out how I can fit one onto my 10x14 mini lathe!:biggrin:



That might be a problem. lol     

I've been brain storming ever since I seen this post.  I bet a nice piece of 6" pvc pipe would work to make the pieces, or some clear pine for easy shaping.  I'm thinking... make them in three parts, (upper, lower and center band)  remove the tail stock, attach to nova chuck, make a make a tail stock by knocking a Jacobs chuck in a 2x4 screwed to the back of the work bench and turn SLOWLY.  lol    The nib and clip out of sheet metal and aluminum stock, a little spray paint and lacquer and assemble. 

I'm probably going to have to try one of these when I get the shop done. It will probably be one of my biggest wastes of time.  Then again, anyone that knows me would probably find another example.


----------



## edman2 (Jun 13, 2014)

I hope you get one made then I could just borrow yours and I wouldn't have to try it!:biggrin:





JohnU said:


> edman2 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trying to figure out how I can fit one onto my 10x14 mini lathe!:biggrin:
> ...


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 13, 2014)

edman2 said:


> I hope you get one made then I could just borrow yours and I wouldn't have to try it!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why think PVC instead of cardboard? I'll bet the local carpet store will GIVE you a carpet "core". It's about the right size, should weight less than Schedule 40, costs nothing AND accepts paint and finishes much easier than PVC..... Just say in' :biggrin:

You can also cover the "diagonal seam" in cardboard with wood filler, putty, caulk, COLEGATE TOOTHPASTE or even Epoxy glue. We have cardboard yacht racing here, and we've found corregated cardboard simple to manipulate. As far as decorative finials, etc, styrofoam works WELL! Hollywood has been making "boulders" from modelers foam for decades.


----------



## edman2 (Jun 13, 2014)

PR_Princess said:


> Freddie that pen is way cool! Wanna buy some ink for it?? :tongue::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Seriously was it made out of metal?? If so it kinda looks like it might be an old prop from Sheaffer for their Connoisseur fountain pens. Still, $350 seems like a lot...



Good eye Dawn!  It is indeed a Sheaffer prop.  I am going tomorrow to take a look at it to see how it is made and how heavy it is (and see if they REALLY want to sell it).


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah, but wouldn't you LOVE to be the owner of the biggest Schaffer ever made 

I would!


----------



## JohnU (Jun 13, 2014)

Andy, that's a good idea and it would be much lighter.  That dense foam is also a nice idea but I would probably break it. lol   I'll add this to my "to do".  
Freddie if I ever make one, you can have it!  Just please don't hold your breath.  I'll have to retire first to find the time and that's not for another five years and two months (but who's counting).


----------



## edman2 (Jun 13, 2014)

PenMan1 said:


> Yeah, but wouldn't you LOVE to be the owner of the biggest Schaffer ever made
> 
> I would!



lol You're not helping!  I am trying to tell myself I could live without this but I sure would like to have it for sure!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Hmmmmmm*

Well I have a couple of pretty good sized pens in my collection but that one might give me a little trouble squeezing in between Roy Robaldo's Gaiter Jaw and Gary Nichols Rolex Watch.


----------



## JohnU (Jun 13, 2014)

edman2 said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but wouldn't you LOVE to be the owner of the biggest Schaffer ever made
> ...



 Those things are probably a dime a dozen.  I'm sure if you look around, you'll find one a lot cheaper! ... Did that help any? .....    

On a serious note,  he brought that thing to sell it.  I'm guessing there aren't too many serious offers on it.  Hopefully he's willing to deal.  Good Luck!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 13, 2014)

edman2 said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but wouldn't you LOVE to be the owner of the biggest Schaffer ever made
> ...


Well then you just need to decide how much you are willing to part with to own it.  At Flea Markets the asking price and the selling price are often widely separated so you shouldn't hesitate to offer less than the owner is asking.  I suspect $100 or so will probably buy it - heck the current owner might have gotten it at a garage sale.


----------



## edman2 (Jun 13, 2014)

PenMan1 said:


> I think the Princess nailed it. I'm almost certain this is an old Schaffer display.
> 
> If it IS made from metal, and if it IS an old Schaffer display (should have markings, if it is), $350 is chump change.
> 
> COULD BE worth thousands.... Definitely worth doing a little research.




Andy,
Here is the response from the Sheaffer Pen Museum on their Face Book page

*Sheaffer Pen Museum commented on your photo.*Sheaffer Pen Museum wrote: "Made by an outfit in NYC that specialized in giant replicas for Sheaffer Pen Co. It's a replica of a Sheaffer Connaisseur Fountain Pen. Sheaffer commissioned 100 of them as I recall, yet they seem to turn up with from time to time. ca, late 1980s - early 1990s. Have seen them sell for anywhere from $300 to $800 somewhat dependent on condition and desire to own one." 
Thanks for the suggestion to do research.
Freddie


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 13, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> Hate to do a nib job on that thing!! You could turn that yourself!! Agree with Bob...Banner would be $$ better spent.



<Insert joke about Batman's giant penny here>


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Freddie:
I got a feeling this guy knows what her's got..... OR he's a really GOOD smooth operator.

It's hard to tell from a photo, but the poster next to the pen looks to be an almost unknown Rockwell for Boy's Life. Boy's Life and The Boy Scout magazine were the same magazine published with different covers.

Boy Scouts of AMERICA started in 1910, Cub Scouts in 1916. English Scouts long before that. Boy's Life 's first edition was 1911, BUT the Company started in 1910 and had troubles getting the first "rag to the rack".

In the 50s and 60s, Boy's Life considered their start date as 1910. During this time Rockwell was prolific in Boy's Life and Scouting Magazine images. In a quick search, I can't find this image, but I've seen it before. I used to hang on to all of these magazines.

A couple of the toys look authentic, too. I get the feeling this guy is either NOT the usual flea market Huckleberry, OR he is a very good knock off guy.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yep, found it .... here it is:

Boys' Life Magazine-February 1960-Scouting's 50th Anniversary-[Norman Rockwell Cover]: n: 0746573180793: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## edman2 (Jun 13, 2014)

PenMan1 said:


> Yep, found it .... here it is:
> 
> Boys' Life Magazine-February 1960-Scouting's 50th Anniversary-[Norman Rockwell Cover]: n: 0746573180793: Amazon.com: Books




Kool!  I will check it out tomorrow when I go to see the pen.


----------



## low_48 (Jun 13, 2014)

PenMan1 said:


> edman2 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you get one made then I could just borrow yours and I wouldn't have to try it!:biggrin:
> ...



Ever tried to get a smooth gloss finish on cardboard? The cost of PVC would easily offset the work it would take to make cardboard look like plastic. I thought I could use Sono tube years ago for a table base. Didn't take me long to order a plywood tube. In fact, just checked. You can get 6" plywood tubes.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 14, 2014)

*We use Rustoleum Acrylic Spray Paint*

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8612/medium/10_image.jpg

For our cardboard yacht races, We use Acrylic Spray Paint to shoot cardboard. We can get a very high gloss finish with 2 coats. 

This one was shot with one coat of Rustoleum Flat Black Acrylic Spray paint.
Rustoleum was not one of our sponsors last year. Since we had to actually PAY for paint, and we were going to sink the boat anyway, we chose a pirate ship.

We DO have some experience painting cardboard:biggrin:


----------



## frank123 (Jun 14, 2014)

I imagine it would certainly attract people noticing it to your booth out of curiosity if nothing else.

Wonder how much ink that thing holds?

Since it probably has a limited appeal and that means that most people looking at it are curious but not buyers I think it would be easy to get it for substantially less -even if it is worth that much, which it may or may not be- unless the seller is also advertising it on Ebay or some specialty advertising memorabilia collectors publication as well.


----------



## low_48 (Jun 14, 2014)

PenMan1 said:


> http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8612/medium/10_image.jpg
> 
> For our cardboard yacht races, We use Acrylic Spray Paint to shoot cardboard. We can get a very high gloss finish with 2 coats.
> 
> ...



Was it as smooth and shiny as a pen? I'm sure you can get a gloss layer of paint on it, but I'll need a closer picture to be convinced it is as nice as a pen finish. Especially over a wrapped paper carpet tube as mentioned.


----------



## edman2 (Jun 14, 2014)

Just for the record...
Got up early, drove to the flea market (outside in a field) and discovered that the vendor had closed up and left after the close last night!  No where to be found and could not find anyone who knew where he was from. :frown:  I'll be keeping my eyes open to see if I can discover who he is and where I can find him.  Thanks for the interest.


----------



## ottotroll (Jun 14, 2014)

for probably less than $100, you could have a sign company print out and spray mount a pen as a standee... easier to carry!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 14, 2014)

frank123 said:


> I imagine it would certainly attract people noticing it to your booth out of curiosity if nothing else.
> 
> Wonder how much ink that thing holds?
> 
> Since it probably has a limited appeal and that means that most people looking at it are curious but not buyers I think it would be easy to get it for substantially less -even if it is worth that much, which it may or may not be- unless the seller is also advertising it on Ebay or some specialty advertising memorabilia collectors publication as well.



I know to the DRAM how much ink it holds!
The answer is ZERO!

This was a promo done for the 
Schaffer Pen Company, for their connisoure fountain pen line, shortly before their demise. There are 100 of these in exsistance (if it's legit) THEY ONLY MADE 100 of these. I could double my money, with drop shipping

It was in the Guiness Book of Records as "as the largest pen ever made". Y'all keep pumping the price down. I'm trying to find Phillips "huckleberry".

With the right photos, I'd pay $500 for it, sight, unseen. The price on this AIN'T going down, I can afford the wait.


----------



## JohnU (Jun 14, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Freddie. Maybe he'll show there again.  Good luck!


----------

